# Orange Veiltail x Red Veiltail



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

I told myself that I will never breed a Veiltail because finding homes for them will be challenging. I was at my LFS and found an orange male and red female. I knew i just had to get them. Then I said "What the heck. I'm getting them. I love veiltails. I don't care if no one like veiltails anymore." VEILTAIL!!!:checkedout:

They spawned yesterday, September 5, 2012. I'm happy because as soon as I released her into the spawning tank, she swan quickly under the bubblenest and they spawned right away. Lots of eggs.

HOW I CHOSE MY BREEDING PAIR
The female, Ruby, was in a tank with her three sisters so her tail got torn. When you see her, you'll see why I picked her. The male, Sunkist, was the healthiest male and the only orange one out of 20+ bettas. Yes, I am a guy and I name my fish. Is there something wrong with me?

Anyway, their first day home in clean water.
I let them see each other for two minutes a day to make them want to breed. 









Added IAL for conditioning.

















Here's a picture of Sunkist by himself.









And Ruby.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

So because they're cute your breeding fry that will mostly end up in bad homes?
Sorry I don't support breeding any pet store fish, reguardless of tail type or cuteness.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I love your female's fins - very long. 
Congrats on a successful spawn. 
Make sure your fry has a home to go to.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Veiltails are the reason why there are "fancy" bettas such as the Delta, HM, Rose tail, etc. I only hope that people realize veiltail is the most advanced tail type there is. That's why they're dominant. Why not just stick with what we already had and go ruin something that was already good they way it was.
Finding homes won't be challenging at all. I was just exaggerating because of the stereotype about veiltail being mutts. There are many people out there like me who would appreciate it if everyone just realize that veiltails are not "mutts". 
Fancy bettas are exactly the same as Veiltails but with a slightly different tail shape. I'll find great homes for them.
Is spending big bucks on a "fancy" fish really worth it?
Pet store fish are great.
My point is veiltil should not be forgot about. People whose first betta was veiltail would understand.
Veiltails will always be my first choice. I don't really like the new betta trends.

Anyway, I'll keep you updated. There are at least 200 eggs or even more. WOOHOO!


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

indjo said:


> I love your female's fins - very long.
> Congrats on a successful spawn.
> Make sure your fry has a home to go to.


Thank you indjo.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

+1 VanBoy.

It's a shame that show hobbyists think of VT as mutts.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Vts will always be my favorite tail type! Good luck with the babies! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm so glad that there are still people out there who still cares about VTs.
I'm very happy.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I love VTs I'm just thinking about how many people dont 
Congrats and good luck 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

The parent fish are lovely. For pets, veil tails can't be beat. I breed HM's mainly because I love the tail type and I want to show one day.


----------



## Xiuhcoati (Sep 7, 2012)

I like veil tails also.  in fact, the Dalmatian orange coloration was first developed in veil tails. You can read the story here:

http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1757


----------



## Talen (Sep 6, 2012)

I agree with you. I love VT... Aside from one CT, all my bettas have been veils. And my new little guy doesn't come from anywhere fancy, just the local walmart and he is rather special in his own way. Just as pretty as any other betta out there.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> I love VTs I'm just thinking about how many people dont
> Congrats and good luck
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you teenythebetta for letting me know you love VTs. 
I didn't think you did.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Sunkist turned out to be an egg eater. He ate all of his eggs yesterday. I was really upset. I'm not anymore because I was at WalMart today and picked up this little guy. He's just as pretty as Sunkist but a little bit prettier. Now conditioning him and Ruby. I named him Flash by the way.

Here's Flash.

















WalMart have redeemed themselves. The betta cups have increased in size and the water is much cleaner now. The bettas are also really healthy.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your spawn. I hope Flash is a better father than Sunkist.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

I found two of Sunkist's fry today when I was removing him from the breeding tank.
I added some water from the breeding tank to a new tank and then added the two fry. Though there are only two, I'm still going to raise them because I don't have the courage to cull. 
I plan on breeding the new guy soon.


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh, Flash is lovely! I love the oranges.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

VanBoy said:


> I found two of Sunkist's fry today when I was removing him from the breeding tank.
> I added some water from the breeding tank to a new tank and then added the two fry. Though there are only two, I'm still going to raise them because I don't have the courage to cull.
> I plan on breeding the new guy soon.


Culling is an essential part of breeding, it will prevent deformed fry from living awful lives, Prevents them from suffering. 

I hope the two you have now are healthy!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

VanBoy said:


> Thank you teenythebetta for letting me know you love VTs.
> I didn't think you did.


Of course!  I've only ever had VTs


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

The two fry are 10 days old today and doing well.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Beautiful oranges, there one of my favorite colorations!


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

RandyTheBettaFish said:


> Beautiful oranges, there one of my favorite colorations!


Me too!
I've been looking for this color for years. I was so happy when I found them.


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

I love veiltails. Their my favorite type, I have a dalmatian male named stark. Cute fry i hope they turn out well.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Bettas143 said:


> I love veiltails. Their my favorite type, I have a dalmatian male named stark. Cute fry i hope they turn out well.


Ooh. Can I see a picture of your dalmatian? I have never seen one in person and have also been looking for one of them.


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Ooh, the parents are beautiful <3 I love orange veiltails. I have one myself and I have to say he's one of my favorites. Good luck with the fry - can't wait to see how pretty they'll be when they're older <3


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Ill post one tomorrow morning and also try to get my orange dalmatian female too.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Bettas143 said:


> Ill post one tomorrow morning and also try to get my orange dalmatian female too.


Okay.


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Here's Stark, I couldn't get the female because she kept moving. This was the best I got of Stark. He doesn't look like a dalmatian but he is. His other side is full of dalmatian marks.


----------



## K8tina (Aug 22, 2012)

*Congratulations *

One of my 8 yrs old sons has an orange VT so it was really neat for him and I to read your story and see your beautiful pics. Good luck with Flash and thanks again for sharing!


----------



## Talen (Sep 6, 2012)

If there is something I learned, its that they may not have many spots to start out with but they sure do come through in time. Little Spot started out with a few and now he has lots of spots.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Bettas143 said:


> Here's Stark, I couldn't get the female because she kept moving. This was the best I got of Stark. He doesn't look like a dalmatian but he is. His other side is full of dalmatian marks.


WHOA! He's unexpectedly beautiful. I thought he was going to look like one I saw on google but Stark looks even better. Thanks for sharing. He reminds me of a goldfish.:-D


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hahaha yes, now that you pointed it out he does looknlike a goldfish. I hope he gets more spots. And my dalmatian femail veiltail lulu, they make a good match but I don't breed. How are the 2 fry doing?


----------



## Talen (Sep 6, 2012)

If you were to breed, you might want to get a non dalmatian. Breeding two dalmatian kind of cancels out the spots. If I remember correctly. He's practicing his goldfish impersonation for Halloween


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Holloween's just around the corner lol.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

The two fry are doing great. Thank you. 
Stark already looks awesome and with even more spots, he'll look even more awesome. Hope he gets more spots.


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

He's too cute! Bright orange and blue eyes, beautiful!


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Like what Talen said about dalmatians, I was afraid that breeding two orange betta will cancel out the orange. So I got a red female. I hope I get oranges from Flash and Ruby. I plan on breeding them next week once Ruby is full of eggs again.


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Will breeding orange to orange result in oranges? lol saying that makes me think of fruits


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Bettas143 said:


> Will breeding orange to orange result in oranges? lol saying that makes me think of fruits


It depends on genetics.
That's why it's not reccomended to breed pet store fish, because you really don't know what the fry will come out like since you don't know what their parents, grandparents and so on we're like.

Orange is also a recessive trait.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

You will get oranges, but if you keep breeding orange, orange, orange, the colours fade over the generations, so you gotta keep introducing red into your mix.


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

(sorry if this is derailing the subject) but how many generations of breeding two pet store bettas would it take before you had a stable genetic line?


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

I think breeding from scratch would be fun. 
Also, a few generations from now, it would be more rewarding knowing that it was me who created the fish I want and not someone else.


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

I love my guy. He's a massive tail biter, but when he actually lets it grow out it's really nice. (the blackish area around his tail is not fin rot. It is actually blue in color) I am pretty sure he's an orange dalmation, but the dark body throws me off. He has blue incandescence over an orange body.


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Flash is just orange right?


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

Yep. He's just orange. He's a total cutie, by the way.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

laynisample said:


> I love my guy. He's a massive tail biter, but when he actually lets it grow out it's really nice. (the blackish area around his tail is not fin rot. It is actually blue in color) I am pretty sure he's an orange dalmation, but the dark body throws me off. He has blue incandescence over an orange body.


His spots are incredible.
I kind of like the dark body. What a cool combination of color.


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

VanBoy said:


> His spots are incredible.
> I kind of like the dark body. What a cool combination of color.


Thanks! He has a secret obsession to become a crowntail, but other than that I adore him to death. I could never breed him as he's the most agressive fish I've ever seen in my life (shredded his moss ball and java moss and I think his tail biting is out of agression) so I don't want to pass him down, but I love watching him swim around his tank.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol. You should try finding him an even more aggressive girl. I would love to have a tank full of him.


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Shoot me for being a bad photographer but this is Lulu. I know its the worst photo you guys have probably seen but I tried. She's my dalmatian Veil. I have had her ever since she was a tiny baby. Is it just me or does she have a mitalic color in her?


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

Bettas143 said:


> Shoot me for being a bad photographer but this is Lulu. I know its the worst photo you guys have probably seen but I tried. She's my dalmatian Veil. I have had her ever since she was a tiny baby. Is it just me or does she have a mitalic color in her?


What do you use to take pictures. Sorry, but I can't even see her very well. If it's a digital camera, try pressing the shutter button half down before actually taking the picture. If using a phone, just try holding it more steady. Put your wrists on whatever the tank rests on.  She seems to be very pretty from what I've seen.


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

She moves really quick so it was hard for me to take her pic. I'll try tomorrow. Im not even sure if she's pure veil.


----------



## Talen (Sep 6, 2012)

laynisample said:


> I love my guy. He's a massive tail biter, but when he actually lets it grow out it's really nice. (the blackish area around his tail is not fin rot. It is actually blue in color) I am pretty sure he's an orange dalmation, but the dark body throws me off. He has blue incandescence over an orange body.



His tail spots look like a lighter version of Spot's tail spots. My little guy has a white incandescence layer that is a streak on the top of his body and a green shimmer though. His body is white with a bit of pink on his head and his fins are a light red.


----------



## DBDXDragon (Aug 25, 2012)

ur betta might be an Armageddon


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

DBDXDragon said:


> ur betta might be an Armageddon


Oh my gosh, thank you! I have been completely stumped on what his coloring might be and when I looked them up I found a HMPK male that has the exact same coloring/markings that he does. 










Thanks for helping me find out the color of my buddy!


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Congrats on identifying him!


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Wowee! That is a really cool colour! I think I just found my dream betta. xD


----------



## DBDXDragon (Aug 25, 2012)

laynisample said:


> Oh my gosh, thank you! I have been completely stumped on what his coloring might be and when I looked them up I found a HMPK male that has the exact same coloring/markings that he does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahah just poped out cause i really love armeggadons but they dont come by very often and ar damn expensive


----------



## DBDXDragon (Aug 25, 2012)

Ohhh one more thing i would really suggest breeding him if his too agressive maybe let him spar with a male for awhile cause he has quite a nice form even though im not a big fan of veiltails


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

DBDXDragon said:


> Ohhh one more thing i would really suggest breeding him if his too agressive maybe let him spar with a male for awhile cause he has quite a nice form even though im not a big fan of veiltails


My place is not set up for breeding unfortunately. With three tanks on my dresser I'm at all I can handle. 


Also, sorry for taking over the thread, VanBoy.  How are your fry doing?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

It looks like your two are doing well. Congratulations.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Also, sorry for taking over the thread, VanBoy.  How are your fry doing?[/QUOTE]


No problem.:lol: The fry are now being fed BBS. Can't wait to breed my orange betta.


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

VanBoy said:


> No problem.:lol: The fry are now being fed BBS. Can't wait to breed my orange betta.


You better give updates! That looks like a match made in heaven. I can't wait to see that gorgeous orange boy with your beautiful girl!


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Here are some pictures I took today.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

YAY I want to see veiltails bread more often so we can get solid lines! I love these two! Im working on reds, you will most likely get alot of extended red, with maybe some orange, I call dibs on a red pair!!!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you will get mostly red in the fry. It will be interesting to see what happens once you get fry.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

indianabetta said:


> YAY I want to see veiltails bread more often so we can get solid lines! I love these two! Im working on reds, you will most likely get alot of extended red, with maybe some orange, I call dibs on a red pair!!!


Haha. Thank you. I'd love to give you a pair but I don't really know how to ship and stuff. I'm :demented: and :-? 
I'll try to learn how to do it.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow they are so pretty! I can't believe how lucky you are to have this pair...


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

I lov ethat first pic where they are in the exact same pose.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

RandyTheBettaFish said:


> I lov ethat first pic where they are in the exact same pose.


Thank you so much. I have a passion for both bettas and photography. I'm hoping to become a professional photographer but I know I still have a lot to learn. I'll get there... some day.


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

The male is just so handsome!


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello nice people!
Just wanted to let you know if you guys still want updates, you check out the new thread that I just posted in the " Betta Spawn Logs" section.

I just released Flash in the breeding tank and will give weekly updates on the fry once I get some.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

VanBoy,
When you are ready to ship, I can explain it to you. It's really not hard at all. You can get boxes free from the USPS, buy styrofoam liners and bags, and you're ready to go. Having a paypal account also helps.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey guys! Thought I should give updates on the two little ones from Sunkist. One is dark and the other is light. It's so cool. They're growing pretty slow. 

5 weeks old


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

The two fry are still alive. The glass is really dirty on the inside but I'm gonna clean it right now.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Yay! Best wishes for them


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Update! 
Unfortunately, only one was strong enough to survive the water changes. I tried my best with the water changes but he other one was a little too fragile.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So pretty!!


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

SUPER LATE UPDATE!

Not sure if any of you remember this thread but..... he, the only survivor, is still with me!
He is now 7 months old but still so small! I guess he belong on the small side at only 2 inch.Lol. 
This is him. And check out his spoonhead and dorsal fin. Major flaw. What I do like is the deep red he inherited from his mom, the iridescent from his dad, and the shape of his caudal fin.






And since I'm already here, I thought I should share with you my last dumbo. The rest of my dumbo found new homes. 
Also really bad dorsal fin and super small ventrals. Don't worry I will not be breeding these two because I know they're not suitable breeders and also because I am taking a break from breeding.


----------

